# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Biofertil sac : Linea guarany !!!

## kscastaneda

Buen día, ustedes ya me conocen; tengo en la actualidad los siguientes artículos de la Línea Guarany a muy buen precio con su respectiva factura, boleta y guía de remisión; espero sus cotizaciones a kscastaneda@hotmail.com  *MAQUINARIA*
Espolvoreador Dorsal Super 4 (para azufrar)
Atomizador Dorsal Motorizado Kawasaki (para atomizar mezclas)  AtomDorsalKawasaky.jpgEspolvoreadorDorsalSuper.jpg   *ACCESORIOS*
Barra de Pulverización para Solanaceas
Barra Telescopica con Valvula Super 3
Barra Universal Articulada de Dos Boquillas - 200mm  Barrauniversal.jpgBARRASOLANACEAS.jpg   *REPUESTOS (envio lista a tu email para que me digas el codigo que necesitas).*
Todos los repuestos para los pulverizadores.
Todos los repuestos para atomizadores.
Todos los repuestos para el motor.  *ENVIOS A NIVEL NACIONAL DESDE LIMA x LA AGENCIA DE VIAJES QUE INDIQUEN !!!*Temas similares: Biofertil sac : Medioambiente y sociedad - ¿que hacemos? !!! Vendo linea completa para procesar deshidratados Bioestimulantes a base de algas marinas linea psw sa IICA y OEA impartirán curso en línea sobre agro-ecoturismo Línea Gratuita para notificación de enfermedades en animales

----------


## kscastaneda

Revisa la información técnica y cotizanos los repuestos que te hacen falta o el equipo que necesitas!!! 
* Atomizador dorsal kawasaky.
* Espolvoreador azufrador.
* Pulverizador x 20 lt. 
Guarany la línea de equipos de fumigación lider de Brasil y con mejores  caracteristícas técnicas para una adecuada fumigación !!! 
GARANTIA, SERIEDAD Y PUNTUALIDAD EN LA ENTREGA   Boletín técnico pulverizadores.pdfBoletin técnico espolvoredador.pdf1169-03.pdf1043-03.pdf!!!

----------


## kscastaneda

Ventas al por mayor y menor: Biofertil Atomizador Guarany.jpg 
VENTAJAS : 
* MOTOR KAWASAKI - JAPON --> con carburador TK pulsante la más alta tecnología en motores de 2 tiempos. Bajo consumo de combustible, desempeño y alta confiabilidad. 
* TANQUE QUIMICO --> diseño exclusivo con bajo centro de gravedad, que se traduce en mayor equilibrio y ergonomía, evitando oscilaciones laterales y vibraciones. 
* PALANCA DE CONTROL DE AGITACION --> con dos graduaciones de regulaje, sistema exclusivo y eficaz de agitación por medio de inyección del aire (ventolina), evita la sedimentación y pre-mezcla del líquido. 
* CABEZAL DE ATOMIZACION UBV --> 06 puntas dosificadoras codificadas x colores y un deflector alargador de flujo. 
* VALVULA DE DESCARGA SUPER 4 --> con filtro incorporado, cuenta con un sistema BOTON de apertura y corte instantáneo del flujo del líquido, EVITANDO DESPERDICIOS Y CONTAMINACION AL MEDIO AMBIENTE !!!. 
* TANQUE DE COMBUSTIBLE --> ubicado abajo del motor, ofrece seguridad, durante el abastecimiento o en caso de un posible vaciamiento. 
* Permite volear semillas, aplicar polvos tambien. 
SIEMPRE CON LO MEJOR Y LA MÁS ALTA TECNOLOGÍA !!!
USE EQUIPOS GUARANY - TECNOLOGIA Y TRADICION !!!

----------


## kscastaneda

CONOZCAMOS LA BARRA DE PULVERIZACION TRASERA VERTICAL CON 4 BOQUILLAS !!!Barra vertilcal trasera1.jpgBarra vertical trasera3.jpgBarra vertical trasera2.jpg 
Un accesorio Guarany muy versatil con grandes ventajas : 
* Excelente cobertura y productividad, ya que pulveriza ambos lados de una sola pasada.
* Regulaje de altura en relación al operador y la planta.
* Posee sistema de articulación de la barra que permite el reabastecimiento del pulverizador sin ayuda de terceros. 
Recomendado por ejemplo para maíz en aplicaciones protectantes contra mancha de asfalto y otros patogenos. 
Cotizaciones :

----------


## kscastaneda

En el vídeo se observa con que facilidad se ajusta y desajusta la pulverizadora  mochila Guarany. 
Detalle que vale resaltar toda vez que he visto agricultores  con problemas en para ejecutar esta acción y que Guarany lo ofrece de  una manera muy facil y sencilla.  http://youtu.be/mmsagdFvaZg

----------


## kscastaneda

Conozcamos las partes internas del equipo de fumigación Guarany !!! Conociendo pulverizador Guarany.jpg
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

AZUFRADORES - ESPOLVOREADORES GUARANY !!! 
Tengo 05 azufradores Guarany en venta si estan interesados envie e-mail   kscastaneda@biofertil.pe   o   skype :  biofertilsac 
Saludos,

----------


## Orbes Agricola SAC

Estimados  
Reciban los más gratos saludos de la empresa ORBES AGRÍCOLA S.A.C. El motivo de mi mensaje es para comunicarles que desde el año 2014 hasta la fecha, la empresa ORBES AGRÍCOLA S.A.C. provee todos los equipos y repuestos de la linea GUARANY, siendo el único distribuidor autorizado de GUARANYen el Perú. Contando con el stock de todos los artículos de la Línea GUARANY y brindando la garantía de la marca, respaldado por ORBES AGRÍCOLA S.A.C.   ORBES AGRÍCOLA S.A.C., los invita a visitar su nueva sede corporativa ubicada en: Av. Los Cipreses Nº 136-140 a 50 mts. del nuevo Mall Plaza Santa Anita, cruce carretera central y vía de evitamiento. Telf: (01)362-2343 / (01)362-3392 / Nextel:831*3615 / 831*7929 / Móvil:9999-84708 / RPM: #801515 / #864287 
Saludos  linha_completa_DEQ_Esp.jpg

----------

